# The ******* Air Force doubled in size this weekend.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Just added this Mustang to the inventory with the Corsair so I've twice as many planes now. Got it for 25% less than the Corsair just because it came in an assortment package. Still only had to buy one so Im hoping they package the P-40 and the P-38 the same way. Gotta keep the homeland secure. Don't think those revenourer Cessna Skymasters will stand much of a chance against our Corsair and Mustang, huh? Beautiful Sunday afternoon, should I take lap around the pattern in the Mustang or cut the grills with the Sunliner?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Uh, I see a P51 but not a corsair. :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

True story: When Dad's squadron would get a load of beer it was usually warm. So they'd load up the bottles into the ammunition bays in the wings, fly it up to 30,000 feet or so, and land. It'd be nice and frosty!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

I had read about that altitude trick, never underestimate the ingenuity of the American service man. LOL Here's the Corsair for those who missed it the first time.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Luke, you have a scary talent when it comes to making these kits look like their 1:1 scale counterparts in your photos.  :thumbsup:

"******* Air Force"...I suppose you could abbreviate that to R.A.F. if it hadn't been used already.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think your tires are seriously over-inflated but otherwise, VERY real looking!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That Corsair pilot sure looks familar. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## luckykinsley (Jun 19, 2006)

Great work! Those pictures are very realistic. Always did love the F4U's. I didn't notice the tires right away either.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

luckykinsley said:


> I didn't notice the tires right away either.


To be truthful, neither did I. It is an EXCELLENT :thumbsup: build up and the paint job is superb--absolutly realistic. I didn't mean to denigrate it at all with the mention of the tires. I just thought it was funny little nit to pick and very common--most folks don't mess with the tires so that they'll roll properly.


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

From what I understand, listening to some of the WW2 modelers, the tires were very high pressure units and didn't do much ''sagging'' on the ground. Not sure about that but I can't take the credit for either model though. The Ford is a 1/18 diecast and the planes are the 1/18 stuff from the "Ultimate Soldier" toy collection from 21st Century Toys. Super detailed with a lot of working features. I really liked the Corsair my son gave me and bought the Mustang at the regular assortment price of $35. When Wallyworld put them on closeout the selection was a little shallow but I still was able to get a Spitfire, Bf 109 and a couple of FW 190's for only $15 each. My big Goldberg Anniversary Cub hanging in my den now has a multi-national fighter escort. LOL


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hey pappy boyington !!!!!!!!love that corsair. that picture looks so realistic !!!!!!!!!!! you do awesome work with pictures and models.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

FWIW... During the Baa-Baa Black Sheep TV Show, only 1-2 real Corsairs were available. the rest were 3/4 scale planes that were flown towards the back of the formations, so you couldn't tell.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Really? I didn't realize that. I do remember getting tired of the stock footage of dogfights, however.


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Fine job_, as always, _Perfesser_ :thumbsup:_


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, it's only been--what? 30 years or so since I've watched them as a teenager? :freak:


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

GOOD Use of photo shop....

 :thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------

